# Flash- Second-Curtain Sync question, Sir/ Madam.



## surapon (Aug 24, 2014)

Dear Teachers and Friends.
Yes, Every time that I do not have a complete understanding of Photography Technique, I must ask you, my dear teachers and my dear Friends---And I get all the answers that I need to improve my Photographic skill.
In my Life ( Photography Hobby) I just use / Set up The Second-Curtain Sync. Flash a few times, To Create the Light Trail following the Car( for the back ground) in the night time , with my wife at the main subject, When I use super slow speed shutter, and the flash fire right before the shutter closes.
The Question is:
Sir/ Madam, Do you use the Flash Second-Curtain Sync with any type of photography else?---Such as the Portrait Photography, Candid Photography or Artistic Photography ?
Thanks you Sir/ Madam.
Have a good Saturday Night.
Surapon


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 24, 2014)

If you're shooting in the rain with a flash, second-curtain will make the rain look like it going down. First-curtain will make it look like it is going up!

Jim


----------



## surapon (Aug 24, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> If you're shooting in the rain with a flash, second-curtain will make the rain look like it going down. First-curtain will make it look like it is going up!
> 
> Jim




Wow, Super Thanks, Dear Friend Jim.
I never try before, And I will try at next time , when heavy rain come-----May be I must use the Neutral Density Filter too, For Slow shutter Speed in the day light Rain and Second- Curtain Sync Flash.--Yes, I will try Both setting= Up and down Raining.
Yes, Sir, I will report back to you.
Thanks again.
Surapon


----------

